# Best Chopin Box Sets



## Boothvoice

Rubenstien, Perahia, Askenazy, others?


----------



## bigshot

Start with Rubinstein. He has a special way with Chopin.


----------



## realdealblues

Yeah, I think a good place to start is still Rubinstein. I also have a Claudio Arrau Chopin Box set that I am partial too for his take on the Nocturnes. I also find Arrau's 4 Ballades and Fantaisie in F minor Op. 49 to be my reference recordings, but for an overall view of a large amount of Chopin works you can't beat Rubinstein in my opinion.


----------



## Triplets

Agree with Rubinstein , but I have the Garrick Ohlhsson set of the complete works and enjoy it very much. I have heard him many times in Concert.


----------



## Pugg

Agree with Rubinstein but please do _not_ forge_t Tamás Vásáry_:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Headphone Hermit

In addition to the positive recommendations above, I suggest that you avoid the Samson Francois box set on EMI unless you are desperate to hear what a mid-C20 gallic interpretation of the works sounds like. There are some insightful performances on the box set, but also rather a lot of uneven [performances too.


----------



## bigshot

There is a lot of jaw dropping Chopin on this DVD. I've never seen nor heard anything like it!
http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Archive-Rubinstein-Legendary-Recital/dp/B001IMFHVG/


----------



## Vaneyes

I suggest non-boxes--Michelangeli, Argerich, Pogorelich, Ts'ong, Gavrilov, Demidenko, Barenboim (Nocturnes), Tharaud (Waltzes). :tiphat:


----------



## Centropolis

I don't know if this is the best but I would like to throw this one out there. I was in Warsaw about 3 weeks ago at the Chopin Museum. They had this box in the store for about USD$150. I should have bought it.

http://www.amazon.com/Real-Chopin-C...=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1338817776&sr=1-5


----------



## Adamus

Centropolis said:


> I don't know if this is the best but I would like to throw this one out there. I was in Warsaw about 3 weeks ago at the Chopin Museum. They had this box in the store for about USD$150. I should have bought it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Real-Chopin-C...=sr_1_5?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1338817776&sr=1-5


http://www.amazon.de/The-Real-Chopi...p/B003DQIQ7C/ref=cm_cr_pr_pdt_img_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Adamus

Adamus said:


> http://www.amazon.de/The-Real-Chopi...p/B003DQIQ7C/ref=cm_cr_pr_pdt_img_top?ie=UTF8


http://www.amazon.de/The-Real-Chopi...p/B003DQIQ7C/ref=cm_cr_pr_pdt_img_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Has anybody done a decent fortepiano set, or sampler? I'd be interested in hearing it. I am used to Chopin on the grande piano recorded in a large concert hall. It would something neat to hear on the instrument he wrote the pieces with. I'm not turning into an HIP snob, but I like having the sets as an option.


----------

